# Loving This Ignore Thing



## Andypanda6570

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I just figured out we have ignore on here............ I am sooooooooooooo
excited. Now I can put the weirdo nutzo disgusting person I can't stand on ignore and I don't have to see her posts ...I am in heaven right now :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Just thought I would let people know about this, just in case you can't stand someone on here you can put them on ignore and don't have to deal with them, great option... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kiki04

:rofl: :rofl:

Just one more reason to love you :rofl:


----------



## Andypanda6570

kiki04 said:


> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Just one more reason to love you :rofl:

Aint it great!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
love you too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blav

Andrea, if you wanted to ignore me you could have just said so :brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hey Andrea, how does it work then? Do all the posts from that person just not appear whe you are viewing a thread then? Do you just get a blank space or what? Glad you found it anyway. How are you doing now? xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

blav said:


> Andrea, if you wanted to ignore me you could have just said so :brat::brat::brat::brat:

LOL...XOOXOX:hugs::hugs:



Nikki_d72 said:


> Hey Andrea, how does it work then? Do all the posts from that person just not appear whe you are viewing a thread then? Do you just get a blank space or what? Glad you found it anyway. How are you doing now? xxx

Yes all the posts do NOT appear and no you don't get a blank it is just like reading a regular thread . I am doing better, how about you? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Andypanda6570 said:


> blav said:
> 
> 
> Andrea, if you wanted to ignore me you could have just said so :brat::brat::brat::brat:
> 
> LOL...XOOXOX:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki_d72 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Andrea, how does it work then? Do all the posts from that person just not appear whe you are viewing a thread then? Do you just get a blank space or what? Glad you found it anyway. How are you doing now? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes all the posts do NOT appear and no you don't get a blank it is just like reading a regular thread . I am doing better, how about you? :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Andrea, you sound much better now.


----------



## Bride2b

OMG I never knew this existed! I assume you can read this message? :xmas13: Can they see your posts? I'm really intreagued!

Why cant there be a 'ignore' button for that damn witch!! :haha:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Bride2b said:


> OMG I never knew this existed! I assume you can read this message? :xmas13: Can they see your posts? I'm really intreagued!
> 
> *Why cant there be a 'ignore' button for that damn witch!! :haha*:

Ha! Wish there was!

I'm Ok Andrea, trying to get out and about a bit more and do more in the garden to keep myself busy. Glad you found that function, I actually tried it last night, it does work! xxx


----------



## Krippy

I hope that this isn't me you are ignoring AndyPanda...LOL.

Love this feature!


----------



## booflebump

If you have a personal issue with another member, then keep it between yourselves. Public announcement that you have someone on ignore is rather childish, and in particularly bad taste within the loss forums


----------

